# Gentlemen - Hypothetically 2; Open or Polygamous relationship?



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

With this talk about younger women. I have been thinking about it a bit. My husband and I confess I have been noticing some showing interest in both of us. 

So curious, has anybody ever entered these dangerous but exciting waters? You only live once right?


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Nobody touching this one....

I think the only person that can answer your question is you as to whether or not you're comfy with jumping in.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL..asked by a woman on a male dominated forum.....

sheet of paper divided down the middle, risk on one side, reward on the other....I would bet the risk side would outweigh the reward...and not by just a little.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

When I'm single I'm single and running around. When I'm committed I'm committed to her, not her and every whore that walks the streets. And no butt ugly hairy bastards going to touch my lady, other than me of course.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pics would help.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

You are my friend, so I accept you as you are. 
How many sacrifices on the alter would you have to do for that one. 
My guess is at least six of your finest Rams.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

It's hard to not be flattered by the beautiful young waitress who flirts with me at our favorite restaurant. 

Sometimes I think I should engage her because life is short and I have always been curious. I can't talk to my friends about this for the obvious reasons.

I know guys can separate themselves easily and I think I can too. The husband supports me in any decision I want to make.

I have to admit it sure would be nice to have the company of a cheerful, happy and fun loving lady by my side to explore with from time to time. 

I would appreciate it if you guys could post some pics of chicks you dig. I love picture swapping.

I will try to get one of the waitress.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Open and Polygamous, not the same thing? Doesn't seem too tough if the husband is up to it. Does he get to par-take?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> It's hard to not be flattered by the beautiful young waitress who flirts with me at our favorite restaurant.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should engage her because life is short and I have always been curious. I can't talk to my friends about this for the obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


My wife does not have the curiosity you have. I know, because I've asked, and asked, and asked, and asked........


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Open and Polygamous, not the same thing? Doesn't seem too tough if the husband is up to it. Does he get to par-take?


I doubt it, her husband partaking that is. 
I think it'll be more like... when Ross finds out his wife is bi-curious in Friends, which leads up to his first divorce.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

It's interesting that you should ask. My wife and I have had two offers (different couples) over the years. We discussed it somewhat seriously and even though she admitted she was curious, she ultimately declined. I, of course, went along with her wishes.

It is flattering though, is it not? ...and it can lead the mind to wander.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

If you don't already listen to Dan Savage, you should do it. He has great advice for folks considering open marriages and what he calls being monogamish. Lots of risk and lots of reward. Make sure you have a thorough conversation with your husband to set the boundaries and then STICK TO THEM. It can get out of hand (no pun intended) quickly.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Hell No!! Hard enough w/ one women... why the heck would I want double!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like a subject for "Off Camber", unless you just like trolling old men.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I was diagnosed as a kid with Aspergers and my husband Narcissistic Personality Disorder so he doesn't feel much emotion nor do I. We can a little because these things are both on a spectrum. 

We can feel empathy and other emotions to a point. I get angry and defensive for others and about certain issues and causes, however, it's more focused on my desire to be right and get my point across. 

In many cases it's about him and I enjoying the challenge and the thrill of debating with intelligent, mature people like you folks since we lack some feelings. This is why I don't want to post this on the OC. I would get to many idiots...lol!

I find normal people more complex since they can feel and view the world in a way I can't. This fascinates since I'm limited. I only really care about myself and pleasing myself. My husband can mimic normal behavior and it usually is in a manipulative way to get what he wants.

It has benefitted us many ways and in all the years I've know him it has never brought any harm to anyone else. Things just always seem to work out for the best since others benefit too. I know all this because they walk away happy and never come back and complain.

I do like who I am. Feelings are something and can live without because I can focus on things that what makes me happy. Emotions cause pain from what others have told me. I do get a lot of joy so it seems but I get bored easily. 

Emotions get in the way for some people from my observations. They seem to busy getting caught up in them unless they are insightful into them

If anyone has a different opinion please feel free to post. I really won't get offended because I can't or maybe only a little but I'm sure no one will care. Most people don't like me so I'm used to it. It can just appear that I care and and sometimes I pretend because all these years I've tried to fit in to get to certain places which has served me well.

Jealously has been a little bit of a problem but it may more about others getting in my way. I don't want another woman moving in and taking over my home because I'm happy there. If nothing gets in my way I really don't care much so maybe it's not jealously. I'm not sure where I fall on the spectrum so maybe I'm wrong.

I have seen many specialists who try to teach me how to function better but, I've grown tired and decided at my age to jump deeper into a certain pool.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smilinsteve said:


> My wife does not have the curiosity you have. I know, because I've asked, and asked, and asked, and asked........


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to smilinsteve again. :madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> It's interesting that you should ask. My wife and I have had two offers (different couples) over the years. We discussed it somewhat seriously and even though she admitted she was curious, she ultimately declined. I, of course, went along with her wishes.
> 
> It is flattering though, is it not? ...and it can lead the mind to wander.


And it almost always ends badly. One or the other ends up being jealous of how easy it was for their partner to be with someone else.

IMO it's not worth the emotional heart ache it brings into the relationship. It may not show up immediately but can fester for years and then come back to haunt the relationship.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I was diagnosed as a kid with Aspergers and my husband Narcissistic Personality Disorder so he doesn't feel much emotion nor do I. We can a little because these things are both on a spectrum.
> 
> We can feel empathy and other emotions to a point. I get angry and defensive for others and about certain issues and causes, however, it's more focused on my desire to be right and get my point across.
> 
> ...


Powerful stuff indeed. Based on how you describe and define you and your husband.

You were diagnosed as a kid with Asperger's Syndrome. Have your been diagnosed as a adult with a personality disorder? or have you been diagnosed with a disorder requiring meds?

I am assuming your husband was diagnosed as adult?
given the primitive sexual nature of sharing a spouse, do you honestly think he will make it out the other side without suffering a narcissistic injury? and if yes how do you think that injury will play out and on who will be his target?

Narcissist do have feelings and they often feel put upon. What they are often incapable of is feeling compassion and empathy, two necessary agents of forgiveness.........should it come to that...or not..


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

You need rules, trust and understanding.

It can be dangerous, but it can be fun, as long as everyone takes it for what it is.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> It's hard to not be flattered by the beautiful young waitress who flirts with me at our favorite restaurant.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should engage her because life is short and I have always been curious. I can't talk to my friends about this for the obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


If there are clear red lines, complete trust and everyone is 100% ok with it sans any jealousy issues; go for it and have fun!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Is Fizzle for real, or a puppet? 

On the one hand, the OP's wishes is every husband's dream. OTOH, there is some potential downside to diddling around with others. It's really a personal decision as to whether or not both partners in the marriage can handle it. 

If the OP's claim regarding their respective DSM-V diagnoses is accurate, I'm honestly surprised they've lasted as a couple. Autistic individuals and narcissistic folks do not, on the surface, appear to be a good fit, at least clinically. Autistic folks need an empathetic partner one would believe, not a self-centered, non-feeling cat. Autistic folks do experience emotion, but have a hard time in the expression of it.

Anyways, bang away!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Crankout said:


> Is Fizzle for real, or a puppet?
> 
> On the one hand, the OP's wishes is every husband's dream. OTOH, there is some potential downside to diddling around with others. It's really a personal decision as to whether or not both partners in the marriage can handle it.
> 
> ...


You may be right. I will reconsider about the diagnosis.

My husband was diagnosed a while back when we lived just outside of Newport Arkansas. Not even sure if we saw a real psychiatrist however the diagnosis seem to fit at the the since he was drinking and gambling a lot at that time. I thought he may be cheating since he wore those dark sunglasses you see on those ESPN poker tourneys.

So where are all the pics you guys promised me of your dream girls? I was promised a selfie and she has not delivered :incazzato:.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> You may be right. I will reconsider about the diagnosis.
> 
> My husband was diagnosed a while back when we lived just outside of Newport Arkansas. Not even sure if we saw a real psychiatrist however the diagnosis seem to fit at the the since he was drinking and gambling a lot at that time. I thought he may be cheating since he wore those dark sunglasses you see on those ESPN poker tourneys.
> 
> So where are all the pics you guys promised me of your dream girls? I was promised a selfie and she has not delivered :incazzato:.


We are being catfished, as they say in the business!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Been with my slightly bi curious wife for almost 26 years now. We've had the occasion extra chica in our adventures from time to time. Not a lifestyle but just fun stuff that has occurred. 

From the day we met she has always been the one to point out the hot girls in a crowd. Drives my buddies crazy that are not even allowed to look without getting in trouble. 

I think it has brought stability and security to our relationship. 

Like I said, not a life style but just fun stuff that happens on occasions. Usually while on vacations.

It all stays above board.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> So where are all the pics you guys promised me of your dream girls? I was promised a selfie and she has not delivered :incazzato:.


I like girls that are multi-dimensional.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

YOLO but hurt no one.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzle, I for one look forward to your report after the experience. Don't cheat yourself, just do it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Crankout said:


> We are being catfished, as they say in the business!


Amen!

Can we pull this SHiiiiite thread off of this MTB Forum? Come on Moderator - Man up....!!!


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

BruceBrown said:


> Amen!
> 
> Can we pull this SHiiiiite thread off of this MTB Forum? Come on Moderator - Man up....!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Phillbo said:


> Been with my slightly bi curious wife for almost 26 years now. We've had the occasion extra chica in our adventures from time to time. Not a lifestyle but just fun stuff that has occurred.
> 
> From the day we met she has always been the one to point out the hot girls in a crowd. Drives my buddies crazy that are not even allowed to look without getting in trouble.
> 
> ...


I think all guys like lipstick lesbians and hot bi-sexual women. It's just something that all ladies need to accept. I know that their isn't a man on earth who would say no if his girlfriend or wife wanted to invite anther chica in on some fun once in a while. Any guy who denies this is lying...lol!

My husband has always known I was bi-curious and has encouraged me to explore however, with his drinking issues I was a bit scared as to where somethings might go if ya know what I mean...ha ha! He has his own curiosity and I'm not to keen on that for the obvious reasons.

Since he has quit drinking he has really turned things around. Every once in a while when I pop open a can of Coors light I let him sip the foam. A little reward for being such a good boy.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

richde said:


> You need rules, trust and understanding.
> 
> It can be dangerous, but it can be fun, as long as everyone takes it for what it is.


It is possible, but w work. I suggest the book 'The Ethical S1ut', and on how to manage an open relationship. 
Beautiful, but a bit busy, and as said before, the wider involvement can snag some unwanted narcissists, or realization of.

.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I think people that take on different [muliple] personas under different user names on Internet boards need psychiatric help.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzlenator is definitely not a sock.
And... I know who her hubby is.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Fuzzle said:


> I know that their isn't a man on earth who would say no if his girlfriend or wife wanted to invite anther chica in on some fun once in a while. Any guy who denies this is lying...lol!


You are wrong.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am confused by this thread???

Perhaps posting some pics would help to get the point across?


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hawg said:


> I am confused by this thread???
> 
> Perhaps posting some pics would help to get the point across?


here ya go


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I just realized the other day that I've been having a little much fun with this thread.

I not a bi-curious woman who is wanting a open relation. I'm very open minded, liberal and do not judge others though.

I think I've been taking thigs a bit to far here on the MTBR. Time for me to grow up and act my age. 

Thanks for the laughs guys. It was fun while it lasted. 

Back to the real world for me and Bunnykiller

Cheers!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> I just realized the other day that I've been having a little much fun with this thread.
> 
> I not a bi-curious woman who is wanting a open relation. I'm very open minded, liberal and do not judge others though.
> 
> ...


So Bunnykiller is your hubby?

You never let us in on this. Most of us in the OC just assumed you two were one in the same person. I guess having an open relationship with yourself would get pretty boring pretty quick.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1045209


I'm up for some of that.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So Bunnykiller is your hubby?
> 
> You never let us in on this. Most of us in the OC just assumed you two were one in the same person. I guess having an open relationship with yourself would get pretty boring pretty quick.


Yeah Yeah... tis the truth. I came back on at her insistence on Sockgate. I was involved in the industry ...etc. so I had some insight there and the hilarity was too much to resist.

I was a member here way back which is also the truth. Again I will be damned if I remember the username. On my golf boards it had always something to do with being a Lefty so on an mtb board I don't have any real source material to draw from...thus the new moniker.

Another truth ironically is her waitress story has "some" truth in it. Not blonde though... petite Latina...sort of Sofia Vergara got stuck in a dryer. She's brought free drinks...hung out...etc. Oh and the drinks were strong so I may or may not have put my foot in my mouth after a certain dinner here and there.

No Fuzzle does NOT have Aspergars... she can be an ass at times as you all know... has a great one "thank you mountain biking" Not being to humblebraggy here but one of the hottest 50+ women you will ever see. Sports a sick pack too... I hate her sometimes. I could do a 1000 situps and not get that cut.

Oh well rant over. Neither of us will see trails for a while that don't involve skis. We are on to a record year snow wise so the mountain bikes just look sad as we pass by to get the winter sports gear rolling.

Oh and nfw I am getting a snow bike... not until I can hire a butler to help with getting it on the roof...


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

A chic I dig...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Will Fuzzle return or is she gone from eMpTyBeeR forever?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have had the opportunity to observe and experience some strange, if not bizarre threads, but this one definitely falls under both.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I doubt she's gone forever. 
Stay tuned for next week's episode. 
For what it's worth, I wouldn't have said who you are BK, you could have gone on with this forever... LOL.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Will Fuzzle return or is she gone from eMpTyBeeR forever?


Are you asking us all this question? Or is this part of life's quanderies?


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

Hawg said:


> Will Fuzzle return or is she gone from eMpTyBeeR forever?


I heard the sock folks are handing out nipple clamps/sock pairers next year... until then...who knows.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Perhaps we should Stay Tuned?


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Perhaps we should Stay Tuned?


HAHA well played by Fuzzle. Classic troll - he won that round. Who says 'hubby'?


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

DH40 said:


> HAHA well played by Fuzzle. Classic troll - he won that round. Who says 'hubby'?


Here's your he.. unless there's a new version of "he" that represents two people...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

For sure, the moderator needs to move this crap to off topic, this stuff belongs on a non mtb forum as this has zero to do with mountain biking.

I reported this thread, let's see if the moderators are paying attention.



Fuzzle said:


> I think all guys like lipstick lesbians and hot bi-sexual women. It's just something that all ladies need to accept. I know that their isn't a man on earth who would say no if his girlfriend or wife wanted to invite anther chica in on some fun once in a while. Any guy who denies this is lying...lol!
> 
> My husband has always known I was bi-curious and has encouraged me to explore however, with his drinking issues I was a bit scared as to where somethings might go if ya know what I mean...ha ha! He has his own curiosity and I'm not to keen on that for the obvious reasons.
> 
> Since he has quit drinking he has really turned things around. Every once in a while when I pop open a can of Coors light I let him sip the foam. A little reward for being such a good boy.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

^word.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> For sure, the moderator needs to move this crap to off topic, this stuff belongs on a non mtb forum as this has zero to do with mountain biking.
> 
> I reported this thread, let's see if the moderators are paying attention.


Why do you care? I never even notice which forum I'm in anyway.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Some simply wish to assimilate their accepted values onto others.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> Why do you care? I never even notice which forum I'm in anyway.


Exactly. Plus, maybe Fuzzle was looking to the 50+ crowd to be more experienced in the polyamorous life style.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

My wife can empty the magazine into center mess at ten yards using a one handed grip. That keeps me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Seriously...in a MTB forum? Plenty of place on the old interweb to scratch that itch.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

OldGringo said:


> Seriously...in a MTB forum? Plenty of place on the old interweb to scratch that itch.


In fairness she didn't start this angle http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-...t-lowest-age-woman-you-could-date-992745.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smilinsteve said:


> Why do you care? I never even notice which forum I'm in anyway.





Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Some simply wish to assimilate their accepted values onto others.





chuckha62 said:


> Exactly. Plus, maybe Fuzzle was looking to the 50+ crowd to be more experienced in the polyamorous life style.


Exactly, just go with it and have fun.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

bunnykiller said:


> In fairness she didn't start this angle http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-...t-lowest-age-woman-you-could-date-992745.html


Now that was a peach .


----------



## Outnumbered (Jan 6, 2016)

At 58 I am rediscovering my youth and I am definitely in an open relationship getting ready to start a new one this week with a fat one.

I just can't hang with only one, the skinny one with her curves up front, is fun and fast and can sure go all day, at 26 even though she is more plump well lets just say she can really go up and down but I do hate it when she ends up on top. Now the fat one that's about to show up I expect her to be a lot slower but definitely she will want to be ridden hard in the wilderness and I've seen pictures of her relatives doing it in the snow, can't wait.

Oh this isn't about being true to one bike oops...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Outnumbered said:


> At 58 I am rediscovering my youth and I am definitely in an open relationship getting ready to start a new one this week with a fat one.
> 
> I just can't hang with only one, the skinny one with her curves up front, is fun and fast and can sure go all day, at 26 even though she is more plump well lets just say she can really go up and down but I do hate it when she ends up on top. Now the fat one that's about to show up I expect her to be a lot slower but definitely she will want to be ridden hard in the wilderness and I've seen pictures of her relatives doing it in the snow, can't wait.
> 
> Oh this isn't about being true to one bike oops...


Bunnykiller, you promised no more more sock accounts 😠.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

How funny, a sock was exactly what I was thinkin'


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Though technically a mod here, I confess I've been doing a lousy job (with apologies), mainly due to being absurdly busy with work and family.

At any rate, while I don't personally have any issue with this thread, I'll grant that it's pretty far afield for this forum and would be better suited to the Off-Camber forum. I actually just tried moving it there but couldn't (got a "You don't have permission" message, even though I had access to the controls).

So if any other mods see this perhaps they can give it a try? (I'll try again in a while from a different computer/browser—in case that makes any difference.)

Scott


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Buit it's two months old and would likely not have been revived and fallen off into oblivion, so why even try now?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I'd say Scott just revived a dead thread to make his statement. 

I vote to leave it alone.


----------

